# Basic Electrical Question



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

There are many ways to accomplish this depending on the situation.

There could be one large transformer to stepdown the voltage for distribution or there could be several of them (remotely located in each floor / area).

Typically there would not be the parsing off of phases; each transformer would be fed with all three phases for equal distribution.

Cheers
John


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Around here;

Small residential property one large transformer

Large residential properties they run 480 delta out tomultiple electrical closets and transform there. Cheaper and easier to do due to lenghts of feeders.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Usually you'll have a 600v to 208v transformer on every floor or on every other floor. You bring 600v 3phase 4 wire to the electrical room on some floor. There you can have a 600v/347v Panel or disconnects. You can have a 600v to 208v transformer in this area and now put a 208v/120v Panel. From this panel you could feed all the 120v outlets in the area.

Sent from my SM-G9650 using Tapatalk


----------

